# What just happened!!! All channels 100+ are gone



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

All of the channels in the 100 range are gone and I have noticed alot of those have been moved to the two hundred range.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Like which ones? (have moved).

It is possible you are just caught in a channel listing update.

What receiver?
Have you done a simple restart?


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I am at work so all I have is an old DRD480 but all the 100s are there for me


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

All my 100's are present.

Are you asking about the mix channels? They appear twice in the guide. 

News Mix - 102 & 352
Sports mix - 104 & 205
Game Lounge - 110 & 289


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

No problems here.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Well somehow all those channels got unchecked in my favs....not sure what happened.
However I did check my sat strengths and here is what I have in a nutshell:
110: Everything is NA
119: 1-24 NA
99: 9-32 NA
103: everything is either 0 or NA

Sorry for the panic but I was in the shower when it happened..I guess I'm going to have to speak to my dogs about that.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

I'd reboot the box first.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

syphix said:


> I'd reboot the box first.


Ok, just did. When I ran the sat setup it came up with an error : "You have a 5LNB dish but only three sats are available". Is this normal? I've never needed to do that before.

I have the HR20-700 with the latest CE (which I don't think caused the problem).


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Did it ask you to rerun Sat Setup before you got back to Live TV after the reset? 

Or did you rerun it manually?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Manually before the reset.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

OK and you've now reset since then?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Yep. I did an RBR..just got home so I haven't check the sats. yet.


----------



## sectime (Oct 21, 2007)

Well I got home and my 20-100 was off, I had to unplug and reboot twice to get HD channels again. I got a Welcome screen that said "Your software has been updated, Press the yellow button for more info". ALL my recordings are gone, my favorites and custom channel are empty. The software level is still the same as before updated on 2/12 I think. My DVR is connected to my network. My HD was 70% full when I left this morning all gone...


----------



## andy A (Sep 14, 2006)

Same here. Have lost allot of channels for some reason this on an old hughes box. I am slinging right now so until I get home in the am will not be able to reboot it. Everthing appeared to be fine when I left the residence earlier tonight (that was on the HR20). Weird!!!!


----------



## rumbach (Aug 9, 2007)

Lost alot of channels here, did a signal check and couldn't figure out what was going on.


----------



## Hawkszone (Mar 25, 2008)

rumbach said:


> Lost alot of channels here, did a signal check and couldn't figure out what was going on.


Same here - doesn't seem to be just odd or even transponders either.

I do have a multiswitch because I run 2 dishes together (1 for 110, 1 for 110/11) so I am hoping it is not my equipment.


----------



## Steve Rhodes (Oct 4, 2006)

Hawkszone said:


> Same here - doesn't seem to be just odd or even transponders either.
> 
> I do have a multiswitch because I run 2 dishes together (1 for 110, 1 for 110/11) so I am hoping it is not my equipment.


My HR20s and my TiVo units can't find the Sat 1 or 2.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I've just lost ALL SD channels. I'm getting 771s on everyone. HD Channels are fine.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

DCSholtis said:


> I've just lost ALL SD channels. I'm getting 771s on everyone. HD Channels are fine.


I'm getting the 771 on select SD channels. Looking at my signal strength, I am getting 0 for transponders 6,8,14,16,22,24,30,32

Basically columns 6 and 8 are all 0's all the way down(using the HR20).


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

15 out of 32 xponders on the 101 are 0% and all of the even ones that I do get are 60% and below. All of the odd xponders I get from the 101 are 90% and above. This is on a HR21-700. As far as I can tell it happened around 2am EST today. All of the other sats are fine.


----------



## ooferomen (Mar 15, 2007)

my R15 is showing 0 signal on transponders 6 8 14 16 22 24 30 32


----------



## Steve Rhodes (Oct 4, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> I've just lost ALL SD channels. I'm getting 771s on everyone. HD Channels are fine.


Yep, you're right.

I just tried the HD channels on my HR20 and they are fine.

The SD channels on my HR20 and on my TiVo give the 771 error message and say searching for sat 1.

What the heck is going on??


----------



## lazynitwit (Jan 29, 2008)

Chuck W said:


> I'm getting the 771 on select SD channels. Looking at my signal strength, I am getting 0 for transponders 6,8,14,16,22,24,30,32
> 
> Basically columns 6 and 8 are all 0's all the way down(using the HR20).


I have the exact same thing on my D12-100 box.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Chuck W said:


> I'm getting the 771 on select SD channels. Looking at my signal strength, I am getting 0 for transponders 6,8,14,16,22,24,30,32
> 
> Basically columns 6 and 8 are all 0's all the way down(using the HR20).


Same here with me. I'll check the other SD channels but the first 5 I tired earlier were all 771s.

Edit: Your right Chuck it's selected. As long as I'll get the ballgame without problems at 6am I'll be fine.


----------



## Steve Rhodes (Oct 4, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Same here with me. I'll check the other SD channels but the first 5 I tired earlier were all 771s.


I called DirectTV expecting to hear a recorded message about the outtage, but instead the recording want to me to do a bunch of trouble shooting before they would let me speak to a human being. I gave up. It's late. I hope they fix before I get up in the morning.


----------



## rumbach (Aug 9, 2007)

Seems funny on channels that are fine, that the 771 thing pops up.


----------



## quirkykarma (Jun 4, 2006)

Thought I was going crazy, then I decided to check here.......

I have SD and some channels are ok, and the rest have the 771 errors..... 

Luckily MSNBC is working ok and I can watch Dan Abrams before bed.......


----------



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

10 transponders at 101 are gone, 1 transponder at 72.5 is gone, 1 transponder at 119 is gone as well. I checked my dishes to see if the wind knocked them off the spotbeams.


----------



## Steve Rhodes (Oct 4, 2006)

quirkykarma said:


> Thought I was going crazy, then I decided to check here.......
> 
> I have SD and some channels are ok, and the rest have the 771 errors.....
> 
> Luckily MSNBC is working ok and I can watch Dan Abrams before bed.......


My SD channels are working one minute, out the next, working again, out again, etc.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jtaylor1 said:


> 10 transponders at 101 are gone, 1 transponder at 72.5 is gone, 1 transponder at 119 is gone as well. I checked my dishes to see if the wind knocked them off the spotbeams.


It's definitely a big problem on DirecTV's end. I'm getting "Searching for signal (771)" errors all over my 101 channels and the dish outside is just fine with no wind at all here in L.A. at the moment. And I'm surprised to see the posts here that DirecTV seems to be oblivious of such a major signal outage on their system.


----------



## toque (Mar 25, 2008)

My SD-DVR40 is in the weeds, searching for sats 1,2...


----------



## Billsfan69 (Nov 9, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> It's definitely a big problem on DirecTV's end. I'm getting "Searching for signal (771)" errors all over my 101 channels and the dish outside is just fine with no wind at all here in L.A. at the moment. And I'm surprised to see the posts here that DirecTV seems to be oblivious of such a major signal outage on their system.


I am out in Buffalo, NY too. We have absolutely no weather to speak of. There is no wind. It's not snowing or raining, nothing.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Something really weird is going on... On my HR21 I am getting only 4 transponders to show as haveing a signal strength, although which ones seems to be changeing every so often. Even more strange is that 3 of them are transponders that normaly are 0's for me because they are spot beams!!!!! I am getting 1 on 110 or none 119 either, Now on my hr20's i am getting only 8 transponders at 0 that should have a signal strength... I am going to restart my hr21 and see what happens, although this is clearly not just me... Almost like one of their sats has stopped transmitting... I hope D11 or AMC-14 didn't get between us and the sat..


----------



## Billsfan69 (Nov 9, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Something really weird is going on... On my HR21 I am getting only 4 transponders to show as haveing a signal strength, although which ones seems to be changeing every so often. Even more strange is that 3 of them are transponders that normaly are 0's for me because they are spot beams!!!!! I am getting 1 on 110 or none 119 either, Now on my hr20's i am getting only 8 transponders at 0 that should have a signal strength... I am going to restart my hr21 and see what happens, although this is clearly not just me... Almost like one of their sats has stopped transmitting... I hope D11 or AMC-14 didn't get between us and the sat..


Don't bother with the reset. It won't work.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Except that the one box shouldn't be so completely different than the others... but I also just saw your other post in the other thread... system wide issue and they know... Did they by chance given any indication on when they thought it might all be back up and running?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well NESN ain't working. Neither is ESPN2 SD, but ESPN2 HD is okay.


----------



## Billsfan69 (Nov 9, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Except that the one box shouldn't be so completely different than the others... but I also just saw your other post in the other thread... system wide issue and they know... Did they by chance given any indication on when they thought it might all be back up and running?


All it said was shortly. Who knows what that means? I didn't talk to a CSR though because it probably would have been a waste of time.


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

hope you Sox fans have MLBTV!!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

teebeebee1 said:


> hope you Sox fans have MLBTV!!


I don't have MPEG4 to check NESN HD, but ESPN2 HD is okay for the SOX.


----------



## tj177mmi (Mar 22, 2008)

teebeebee1 said:


> hope you Sox fans have MLBTV!!


Yea, I was thinking the same thing! Hopefully they don't black us out.


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

I get error 771 on channel 360 (fox), 379 (rfd), 502 (hbo2), 503, 504, 505, 507, 508, 545, 549, 550,
Not going to go through the the whole thing.
How much of a refund should we expect for services not rendered?


----------



## rumbach (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't know, but they should give everyone a 10.00 for all the lost channels tonight.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

djwww98 said:


> I get error 771 on channel 360 (fox), 379 (rfd), 502 (hbo2), 503, 504, 505, 507, 508, 545, 549, 550,
> Not going to go through the the whole thing.
> How much of a refund should we expect for services not rendered?


Assuming its back up in a couple hours... none... which is the same amount of refund your power company offers you for making your life hard when the power goes out for a couple hours.....

all refunds do is keep other prices climbing higher and faster....

also, do you think dish is going to give customers refunds because amc-14 is haveing issues, to put it mildly?

How about cable customers because they don't have as many hd channels as sat....

Where is the line drawn as to when you really deserve a refund, and don't, not completely sure, but this incident definetly hasn't crossed that line yet....


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

Yup... same here: Many of the even transponders with 0 signal strength. All I have is a single LNB round dish pointed at 101.

I have multiple SD DTivos with same issue, I was about ready to try bypassing the multiswitch but decided to check here first. Thank you all for your reports!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

rumbach said:


> I don't know, but they should give everyone a 10.00 for all the lost channels tonight.


$10.00 times 16 million subs.. yeah spend 160 million dollars... that makes sense.. that won't cause rates to go up higher than needed next year, considering how badly companies need to show profits to apease stock holders... and we don't really want to launch D12 either, do we?


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

It will probably be some free programming coupons of some kind to compensate us.

I remember when there was a class action suit about the Dishplayer 7100/7200 (Dish's first DVR, jointly developed with Microsoft rolleyes: )

Well, anyway... I got some kind of coupons in the mail for Dish programming as my portion of the "settlement" - problem was that I was now a DirecTV subscriber so I just threw them in the trash. I'd be willing to bet the lawyers on the case didn't get paid in programming coupons!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

toad57 said:


> It will probably be some free programming coupons of some kind to compensate us.
> 
> I remember when there was a class action suit about the Dishplayer 7100/7200 (Dish's first DVR, jointly developed with Microsoft rolleyes: )
> 
> Well, anyway... I got some kind of coupons in the mail for Dish programming as my portion of the "settlement" - problem was that I was now a DirecTV subscriber so I just threw them in the trash. I'd be willing to bet the lawyers on the case didn't get paid in programming coupons!


A problem with permanantley defective equipment is not the same thing, and no one is going to start a class action law suit over this... We will get and deservie nothing if this is fixed in a timely manner... Has your phone ever gone out temporarly? How much did they give you back? None? Same here...


----------



## mlcdorgan (Jan 19, 2007)

JohnH said:


> Well NESN ain't working. Neither is ESPN2 SD, but ESPN2 HD is okay.


Same here not working, tried reset, and reselecting favs to all channels etc... 209 espn 2,623 nesn, 360 Fox News etc...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

mlcdorgan said:


> Same here not working, tried reset, and reselecting favs to all channels etc... 209 espn 2,623 nesn, 360 Fox News etc...


Its not you... The only thing I am getting correctly without anything bizzar on any of my recievers is MPEG4 HD channels... Everything else seems to be going a bit haywire at the moment....


----------



## rumbach (Aug 9, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> $10.00 times 16 million subs.. yeah spend 160 million dollars... that makes sense.. that won't cause rates to go up higher than needed next year, considering how badly companies need to show profits to apease stock holders... and we don't really want to launch D12 either, do we?


If you want to play in the big time you better be able to provide. People can accept some things and others they cannot or would not be so quick to give slack on.

They expect me to make a payments every month regardless of what I may or may not be going though at the time.

I expect them to give me the service I paid for no matter what they may or may not be going through at the time.

Problem solved. Provide and I pay...


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> A problem with permanantley defective equipment is not the same thing, and no one is going to start a class action law suit over this... We will get and deservie nothing if this is fixed in a timely manner... Has your phone ever gone out temporarly? How much did they give you back? None? Same here...


Oh I agree... a short outage usually means no comps.

I was suggesting that if it is longer they'll offer something that won't cost them a lot of real money.

I threw in the tale of the Dishplayer to suggest that freebie coupons for extra service seems to be a popular compensation method when customers have experienced "issues".

Outages like this are a once-every-few-years kind of thing and DBS is still heads above cableco reliability, at least where I live. An big ice storm a couple of years ago had some people without cable tv for over a week... my TV outage lasted 20 minutes: (1) start generator and (2) wave torch on back of dish until ice slid off. Power came back on after about 85 hours.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

SD channels are coming up 771 here. I hope someone at DirecTV bothers to check and fix this.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

rumbach said:


> If you want to play in the big time you better be able to provide. People can accept some things and others they cannot or would not be so quick to give slack on.
> 
> They expect me to make a payments every month regardless of what I may or may not be going though at the time.
> 
> ...


Have you ever missed a day of work? Did the company pay you sick pay, or did you gladly offer to not get paid since you were unable to perform your duties that day and created an inconience for the company? Even better, if you're on salary, did you give your company a refund from one of your paychecks??? Small outages on any service are going to happen once in a while, and as long as they are not done intentionally and are fixed in a timely manner... get over it...

And last time I checked, they give you more than a one second window to pay your bill... Comparing a technical problem that you can't see coming to not paying your bill on time is not an acceptable comparison.

Big time? Seriously? You don't think Directv provides? How often has this happend in the last 5 years? Where basically all the main SD channels have gone down. Then go and check Dish, and every Cable provider, and then every network broadcast over the air.. and then lets rank them all... then will know who really shows up to play and who doesn't...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ken S said:


> SD channels are coming up 771 here. I hope someone at DirecTV bothers to check and fix this.


They know and they are working on it.. I just hope its nothing really serious with one of their sats...


----------



## Charles Munroe (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm getting the 771 on select SD channels. Looking at my signal strength, I am getting 0 for transponders 6,8,14,16,22,24,30,32

Basically columns 6 and 8 are all 0's all the way down(using the HR20).

5:50 EST March 25th


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Charles Munroe said:


> I'm getting the 771 on select SD channels. Looking at my signal strength, I am getting 0 for transponders 6,8,14,16,22,24,30,32
> 
> Basically columns 6 and 8 are all 0's all the way down(using the HR20).
> 
> 5:50 EST March 25th


Exactly the same here in Louisville. It was ok last night.


----------



## fratwell (Jul 2, 2005)

Charles Munroe said:


> I'm getting the 771 on select SD channels. Looking at my signal strength, I am getting 0 for transponders 6,8,14,16,22,24,30,32
> 
> Basically columns 6 and 8 are all 0's all the way down(using the HR20).
> 
> 5:50 EST March 25th


Same thing over in New England.. but at least the NESN Hi-Def feed is still alive so I can see Ortiz strike out in the 1st inning.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

I fell asleep watching Independence Day last night and the dogs woke me up around 2am and I had the DTV screensave scrolling. Picked up the PDA and Slinged over to the main room and had the same thing....771 on numerous channels.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm also missing 6,8,14,16,22,24,30,32 on my Hughes GAEBO's signal test meter. Has anyone checked with a spec analyzer to see if these transponders are actually missing?


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

This probably explains why I can't get VOD. I've been playing with the network connection for over an hour because of this. Should have looked here first for signs of trouble. My network connection, which has been solid forever, shows the hr20 connected to the router, but no internet connection on the HR20. A lot of zeroes showing on 101 also.


----------



## scriptohio (Jan 17, 2008)

I am getting the "searching for 771 message". I have HD's and locals but no 360 and lost some in the 200's. I do have FBN and FBNHD. I watched Fox News last night but it is gone this morning.


----------



## defrag (Dec 30, 2007)

I am getting 0 for transponders 6,8,14,16,22,24,30,32 as well. Sony SAT-A65A


----------



## Rich221976 (Mar 25, 2008)

I getting the same error on three different recievers.

One is a newer reciever, but two of them are older recievers, an Sony and a RCA

Rich


----------



## racer x2 (Apr 13, 2007)

I usually lurk, but decided its time to jump in,
I had no problems yesterday with recording any channels or VOD, but i will double check when i get home this morning and repost.
I have a HR20-700 with the Slimline dish


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

aramus8 said:


> This probably explains why I can't get VOD. I've been playing with the network connection for over an hour because of this. Should have looked here first for signs of trouble. My network connection, which has been solid forever, shows the hr20 connected to the router, but no internet connection on the HR20. A lot of zeroes showing on 101 also.


I thought I would try and download something to see if your right about this causeing your VOD problems... I can report that I am having no problems with VOD... However, when I run the test for the connection, for some reason the unit reports that its networked, but gives me no feedback on if its hooked up to the internet... Strange... It seems to be a bit odd that all these coincidences are taking place, but hey, who knows?

I am begining to think this whole problem is some how related to the way the system tells all of our recievers what transponders are available to look at and what ones they should actually be getting/accepting signals from....


----------



## capecodsooner (Jan 20, 2007)

Ive been watching the Sox games with no problems....other than Dice-Ks total lack of control.

Wife is pissed that she can't watch SOAP channel prior going to work though.

Not good when they mke Mama mad.


----------



## trekologer (Jun 30, 2007)

Prior to checking out the forum I spent 15 minutes futzing with my HR20-100 that gave me searching for sat signal problems before. I was thinking, oh man not again. But I guess its not the box (this time).

The last three comlums on each row of transponders for 101 are 0 (6-8, 14-16, 22-24, 30-32). The other sats look ok (right now).


----------



## venisenvy (Nov 1, 2007)

I had no problems at all till about 2am in the morning when I was trying to fall asleep and the channel i was watching started breaking up on me then I got the 771, checked other channels and a lot had the same thing. Hopefully they fix this soon.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

If this has lasted five hours, it must be something pretty big.


----------



## randycat (May 21, 2007)

isn't this why we dumped "unreliable cable"?:lol:


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

randycat said:


> isn't this why we dumped "unreliable cable"?:lol:


This is the first time I can recall this hapening since 1995. My cable used to go out 2-3 times a week.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I have all my HD up and running... When Cable goes out, its all gone, not just 50% of the channels....


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Consperiacy theory... Where exactly is AMC-14 right now? Anyone?


----------



## whsbuss (Jan 21, 2003)

They should at least post something on their website about the outage. It could stop all the calls to customer service. The outage is only know to us DBS forum users.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> If this has lasted five hours, it must be something pretty big.


It has lasted alot longer than 5 hours. My first post was at 10:44am.PST.
I first thought it had to do with my setup then maybe it was D* doing things with the new sat. Now it seems to be a very big problem that D* is having.


----------



## whsbuss (Jan 21, 2003)

They just posted a message on those channels saying:

"No Need To Call US - we are aware this TV station is temporarily unavailable. We'll have this channel back as soon as possible"


----------



## Lottamoxie (Feb 22, 2008)

I get NOTHING but error 771 "Searching for Sat Signal." I assume this is part of this widespread problem they're having. I did a RBR 3 times and nothing. It was working fine as of 11pm EDT last night when I went to bed.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> It has lasted alot longer than 5 hours. My first post was at 10:44am.PST.
> I first thought it had to do with my setup then maybe it was D* doing things with the new sat. Now it seems to be a very big problem that D* is having.


Seems strange that the outage evidently began with a few customers and spread. Although you posted your issue that early, others evidently did not have problems until quite a bit later. I don't think I was having any issues last night.

I'm at work and can't check my system.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I checked with my spectrum analyzer, and those transponders: 6, 8, 14, 16, 22, 24, 30 and 32 are actually out. This is not a receiver software problem. I would think that the rerouting of backup components on a malfunctioning satellite would be done by now if it could be done, so if this satellite is dead, DirecTV will have to activate one of its back-ups to carry this load. I do not know where their back-up Ku satellite is parked at present.


----------



## Tibs (Jul 6, 2007)

DirecTV said:


> Test the signal strength using your remote and on-screen menu. Your owner's manual explains how to run a signal test. In clear weather, the strength should be over 70 on most transponders. If it's not, your problem is probably with your cable connections or dish pointing. For High-Definition receivers 60 or above is normal. You may see signal strength of zero on transponders 4, 12, 18, 20, 26 and 28. This is normal in many areas. Your system manual shows how to run cables and point your dish.


So, some of those are normaly out - maybe just 30/32


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

On my HR20-700 I get the searching for signal from channels on the 101 bird. On my HR10-250 I get a slide on those channels saying they know it is a problem, do not call, they are working on it. Very strange Both receivers have 0 on transponders 6,8,14,16,22,24,30, and 32.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Does the slide we now see on the lost channels come from the same affected satellite? If so, it would at least indicate the whole bird is not dead.


----------



## racer x2 (Apr 13, 2007)

I still have all my HD channels, only SD channels seem to be showing the " Don't call us slide"


----------



## whsbuss (Jan 21, 2003)

STEVEN-H said:


> On my HR20-700 I get the searching for signal from channels on the 101 bird. On my HR10-250 I get a slide on those channels saying they know it is a problem, do not call, they are working on it. Very strange Both receivers have 0 on transponders 6,8,14,16,22,24,30, and 32.


I see the same thing here on my HR10-250 and older HDRV2 Tivo. Get the slide on the problem but the transponders are "0" on the sat-in. Very strange!


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Another day in Paradise!


----------



## ThePhantom (Sep 22, 2007)

Well, NESN is back here on New England. Just checked, and it looks like it's on 101 TP 7 (I believe it's normally on TP 22), so they're moving things around I guess.

I suppose they put the rabid Sox fans first in the "get it fixed" queue 

Other stations (ESPN2) are still out tho...


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm hoping that it could still be a software glitch that told the transponders to shut down.


----------



## whsbuss (Jan 21, 2003)

Fox News channel is back now - here in Philly.


----------



## tj177mmi (Mar 22, 2008)

Nesn is back on here in NH, but still without ESPN2.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

whsbuss said:


> Fox News channel is back now - here in Philly.


I am getting it on my HR10-250 but, not on my HR20-700 here in Louisville. And 6,8,14,16,22,24,30,and 32 are still at 0 on both boxes.

Now getting FOX news on both boxes. 9:11 AM EDT


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone notice "771" upside down spells "ILL"? Still getting the 771s here in Raleigh. It's way too early to start talking about comps. I guess in the worse case scenario D11 could be rushed into service.


----------



## klickyklick (Oct 27, 2007)

Raleigh, NC is my local (Sanford, NC) and I am now getting the channels that were out. Still no signal on the 101 transponders as posted but the channels are back. 103(c) is picking up more live transponders than before.


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

Maybe DirecTV 11 is really a bully, and took them all out.. 

-Craig


----------



## tj177mmi (Mar 22, 2008)

My NESN came back on just in time to see the Sox tie the game!


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

whsbuss said:


> Fox News channel is back now - here in Philly.


Fox News was out when we switched to it here in Detroit at 8:55 a.m. and now back 3 mins later... FBN and FBNHD were going strong.... 357 is out also and i have the " no need to call us " slide


----------



## ThePhantom (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow -- seems like DTV has quite a bit of remapping to do! Below is the list of channels that are normally on the dead TP's...


100	DTV
120	PPV
124	PPV
181	PPV
200	DTV
208	ECL
209	ESN2
220	BTN
221	WIZE
223	CSHP
229	HGTV
230	DIY
233	GEMS
235	STYL
236	E!
237	TVGN
240	HSN
243	CRTV
245	TNT
248	FX
258	FMC
260	WE
262	SOAP
264	BBCA
266	BIO
268	IRTV
271	HInt
276	NGC
277	TRAV
279	DHC
284	SCI
287	MILT
294	KIDS
299	NIK1
301	TVLD
305	ION
308	SLTH
312	HALL
315	DTV
317	QVC
330	BETJ
331	MTV
339	Fuse
353	BTV
357	CNBW
359	FBN
360	FNC
366	CRNT
367	WHT
369	DSTR
370	EWTN
371	TCC
376	NASA
379	RFD
384	PBS
426	GOL
500	DTV
502	HBO2
503	HBOS
504	HBOW
505	HB2W
507	HBOF
508	HBFW
512	MAX
513	MMAX
514	MAXW
520	STRZ
523	SBLK
527	ENCw
528	ELOV
530	EMYS
531	EDRA
540	SHOw
545	TMCw
549	SUND
550	IFC
582	DTV
590	PBTV
602	TVG
610	CSTV
612	FUEL
614	GOL
620	CSNE
621	MSG
623	NESN
624	FSNY
626	MASN
629	CSN
631	SS
632	SUN
634	FSFL
636	FSD
643	FSSW
645	FSRM
652	FSW
654	FSBA
682	NESN
802	XM
806	XM
807	XM
808	XM
809	XM
819	XM
820	XM
823	XM
825	XM
827	XM
829	XM
832	XM
835	XM
836	XM
837	XM
838	XM
839	XM
843	XM
844	XM
845	XM
848	XM
850	XM
856	XM
857	XM
859	XM
863	XM
867	XM
879	XM


----------



## skohly (Mar 14, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> Another day in Paradise!


Yup thats what;s here


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

AntAltMike said:


> I checked with my spectrum analyzer, and those transponders: 6, 8, 14, 16, 22, 24, 30 and 32 are actually out. This is not a receiver software problem. I would think that the rerouting of backup components on a malfunctioning satellite would be done by now if it could be done, so if this satellite is dead, DirecTV will have to activate one of its back-ups to carry this load. I do not know where their back-up Ku satellite is parked at present.


Good news, sort of. I just checked with my spectrum analyzer again, and there is now discernible signal on all eight of those transponders. Most likely, DirecTV has acitvated its backup satellite and now must more the missing channels to it which they apparently are doing one at a time.


----------



## ercjncprdtv (Feb 11, 2008)

sectime said:


> Well I got home and my 20-100 was off, I had to unplug and reboot twice to get HD channels again. I got a Welcome screen that said "Your software has been updated, Press the yellow button for more info". ALL my recordings are gone, my favorites and custom channel are empty. The software level is still the same as before updated on 2/12 I think. My DVR is connected to my network. My HD was 70% full when I left this morning all gone...


This is precisely why I use a DVD Recorder instead of a DVR. Sure DVRs are more convenient in some ways. But I have all my recordings cause they are not stuck on someone else's HD ready to be wiped because of some technical glitch. I read a lot of posts on here about some sort of DVR failure all the time. I'm sticking to my H21.


----------



## defrag (Dec 30, 2007)

Fox News is back here in Dallas. Looks like they moved everything on TP22 to TP7.

As well, I now have signal back on all TPs except for TP6 and TP8. Did they lose these 2 perm? Perhaps the root cause of this whole mess? If they brought a backup sat in, I would think I would be seeing signal on TP6 and TP8 as well?


----------



## ercjncprdtv (Feb 11, 2008)

ctaranto said:


> Maybe DirecTV 11 is really a bully, and took them all out..
> 
> -Craig


Maybe someone accidentally switched everything to DTV11 too early


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

deltafowler said:


> Another day in Paradise!


I'm getting good signal strengths on all the TPs now.


----------



## skohly (Mar 14, 2007)

Got all the TPS back now!!!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Missing transponders are back here as well.


----------



## Rich221976 (Mar 25, 2008)

I just checked out my Transponders Strength, and the missing transponders are back, they are low in strength but htey are back.

Rich


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I certainly would welcome comments from those "in the know" as to whether the original transponders are working again, or if these signals are from a backup sat.


----------



## racer x2 (Apr 13, 2007)

Maybee this is part of setting up DTV11.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Yup.
Everything is back here as well.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I am only missing about 3 transponders now. They must of had a major problem happen. Hoping the can get it fixed soon.


----------



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

8 transponders are back online. Programming will be restored shortly.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Talk about heart attacks. I turn on NESN SD this morning and get the searching for satellite message, and when I run the transponder strengths, I get 0 on eight even 101 transponders. (Last night, the signals were so good that I took screen snapshots to save as a baseline to compare to potential future problems.) I nearly passed out. I figured it was a multiswitch problem from the dish overhaul yesterday. I called the local office to complain and was told they were being flooded with calls for the same thing. Now I see that it's a nationwide issue, not a local issue.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

And I hope we can look forward to a definitive explanation as to exactly what happened....pilot error or technical problems?


----------



## jeffmacguy (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm certainly not "in the know" but it is very likely that there is a planned shuffling of channel/transponder combinations when D11 goes into service. 

Computer scripts to implement this change would be in work right now. It is quite possible that someone errently "flipped the switch" or accidently moved these scripts into a production maintenance upload which would explain why the transponders were "turned off".


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

K4SMX said:


> And I hope we can look forward to a definitive explanation as to exactly what happened....


Yes, that would be nice. I am just curious to what happened. But, I wonder if we will ever know.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Also, don't the LA MPEG2 HD channels go offline on the 31st - could that have anything to do with this? Maybe they were getting ready to move some channels around once those MPEG2 HD are turned off and something went wrong? Just speculating...


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm getting normal signal reading here now, and I’ll join the ranks of the curious in wondering what just happened.

Maybe this is related, a number of the XM channels (like 856) now have a message on them stating that they are temporarily unavailable.


----------



## rwmair (Nov 16, 2006)

Jtaylor1 said:


> 8 transponders are back online. Programming will be restored shortly.


Now 10.15am on the east coast.

I also have signal strength back on all transponders on 101.

NESN came back quite some time ago, but many channels are still showing the "Don't call us" screen. Among them, ESPN2, all the HBO's except 501, Comcast Sports New England (620).

Presumably, something must be righting itself if the TPs are back. But this seems to be taking a long time.


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

I wonder if it had anything to do with the Red Sox game in Japan. It might be a coincident that the issue started this morning in the early am when the game started and now that the game is over, all is well. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't expect to hear any official explanation from DirecTV on this and not because of some corporate conspiracy, but because DirecTV really doesn't owe us an explanation. Something happened, they fixed/took care of it, end of story.

I've only been following this at a distance, but isn't there one bird where there are several transponders that are always zero (6 and 8 seem to ring bells). If that's the case, there will likely be some zero transponders when all is fixed anyway.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

jeffmacguy said:


> I'm certainly not "in the know" but it is very likely that there is a planned shuffling of channel/transponder combinations when D11 goes into service.
> 
> Computer scripts to implement this change would be in work right now. It is quite possible that someone errently "flipped the switch" or accidently moved these scripts into a production maintenance upload which would explain why the transponders were "turned off".


My guess -- PEBCAK


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Looks like they had a major problem at one of the uplink facilities. Could be a power outage and the backup power did not work properly. The computer system may have crashed. It would appear that the sats are OK.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I tried all the XM channels; the following ones all state that they are "temporarily unavailable"

802 806, 807, 808, 809, 819, 820, 823, 825, 827, 829, 832, 835, 836, 837, 838, 839, 843, 844, 845, 848, 850, 856, 857, 859, 863, 867, 879


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

my TV land ch 301 was out this morning (Searching for Sat.)


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

I still have 308 out here at least, some others too.


----------



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

stblake10 said:


> I wonder if it had anything to do with the Red Sox game in Japan. It might be a coincident that the issue started this morning in the early am when the game started and now that the game is over, all is well. Hmmmmmmm


I noticed that my H21 got a new software download this morning. After I got 771s on several channels, I suspected a software screwup, but when I checked other boxes in the house, they were all missing channels.

Since they have started coming back online, my latest theory is that they accidently uploaded a contaminated data string to the satellite when they initiated the upgrade and shut off several transponders.

Since I know absolutely nothing about this stuff, I just figured it was some software glitch or pilot error:sure: .


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> I don't expect to hear any official explanation from DirecTV on this and not because of some corporate conspiracy, but because DirecTV really doesn't owe us an explanation. Something happened, they fixed/took care of it, end of story.
> 
> I've only been following this at a distance, but isn't there one bird where there are several transponders that are always zero (6 and 8 seem to ring bells). If that's the case, there will likely be some zero transponders when all is fixed anyway.


While I agree they don't OWE us an explaination, good customer service implies they should come clean, especially if it's a neglegence issue. If something just broke or it was sunspots or whatever, then yeah, they don't OWE us one. But if someone screwed up, then yeah, they owe us not only an explaination but possibly could lead to a class action suit.


----------



## fratwell (Jul 2, 2005)

stblake10 said:


> I wonder if it had anything to do with the Red Sox game in Japan. It might be a coincident that the issue started this morning in the early am when the game started and now that the game is over, all is well. Hmmmmmmm


Could it also be MPEG4 bandwidth support issues, like shutting down TNTHD when ST had Hi-Def bandwidth issues? With the upcoming Wrestlemania, March Madness, Nascar, NBA, NHL, and soon MLB Extra Innings, there will be need for supporting more HiDef.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I know a lot of posts get skipped over here, so I'll repeat that the eight transponders were OFF when I put my spectrum analyzer on them before 7:00 AM, but then were back on when I checked around 8:00 AM.

I believe that, as a publically owned and traded company they are required to report some details of satellite failures.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

The transponders may or may not be back...many channels are not.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

At least these outages are occurring at a time when people are at work. 
Also, those of us who only watch HD aren't really affected by any of this.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

AntAltMike said:


> I know a lot of posts get skipped over here, so I'll repeat that the eight transponders were OFF when I put my spectrum analyzer on them before 7:00 AM, but then were back on when I checked around 8:00 AM.
> 
> I believe that, as a publically owned and traded company they are required to report some details of satellite failures.


What Mike is pointing out, is that he can actually look at the RF signal from the transponders and measure their strength. Our receivers measure bit error rate to determine signal, which means that our receivers can read "0" or a low number because of data problems even though the satellite itself might be fine. Mike discovered that the satellite's actual transponders were not transmitting.

I think it is still possible that a software glitch could have turned the transponders off, however. And I think that we will at least get a plausible "unofficial" explanation on this forum from someone.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Channels are coming back now. :joy:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks like the XM channels are back, and the sports fans are already screaming.

Red Sox fans freak over DirecTV outage
http://crave.cnet.com/8301-1_105-9902581-1.html

No Sox, no service
http://www.boston.com/sports/nesn/wilbur/sports_blog/blog/2008/03/25/no_sox_no_service/


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

Ratara said:


> Looks like the XM channels are back, and the sports fans are already screaming.
> 
> Red Sox fans freak over DirecTV outage
> http://crave.cnet.com/8301-1_105-9902581-1.html
> ...


http://news.google.com/news?hl=en&tab=wn&ned=us&q=DirecTV+outage&btnG=Search+News

Wow!


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> At least these outages are occurring at a time when people are at work.
> Also, those of us who only watch HD aren't really affected by any of this.


Some of us are retired, some work different shifts and some don't watch just HD.

:nono2:


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

AntAltMike said:


> ....I believe that, as a publically owned and traded company they are required to report some details of satellite failures.


In a report to their stockholders at some point maybe. But it is not like DirecTV is a public utility or something where they have to regularly report to government regulators about the nature such incidents. Therefore, as long as service to their subscribers is restored in a timely fashion (in their view anyway) then frankly it is none of our business as to exactly why this happened.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> In a report to their stockholders at some point maybe. But it is not like DirecTV is a public utility or something where they have to regularly report to government regulators about the nature such incidents. Therefore, as long as service to their subscribers is restored in a timely fashion (in their view anyway) then frankly it is none of our business as to exactly why this happened.


"None of our business" can have a lot of conotations. Perhaps "DirecTv has no responsibility to customers to explain what happened" says it better.

But when you spend as much time on these forums as some of us, cheering DirecTV on with every victory, holding our breaths when they momentarily stumble, it becomes our business, although I agree that they have no "responsiblity" to explain it.


----------



## rsteinfe (May 7, 2005)

If they respect their customers, they will be upfront as to what happened.

If not, there are enough interested news organizations--thanks to the Red Sox game--that will dig for answers. Somebody almost always talks to friends, relatives, etc. and the word eventually gets out.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I read over at DBS forums that they do have to go public with what happened?


----------



## VHS or Beta (Feb 22, 2008)

DirecTV is getting a lot of negative publicity over this due to the lost ball game coverage. 

It's not exactly good PR to have a widely publicized service outage during a major sports event.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

VHS or Beta said:


> DirecTV is getting a lot of negative publicity over this due to the lost ball game coverage.
> 
> It's not exactly good PR to have a widely publicized service outage during a major sports event.


Here in Boston it was pretty ugly on the message board of Boston.com a lot of very unhappy people. I personally didn't care it is way to early for BB anyways and I mean the date not the time


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

VHS or Beta said:


> DirecTV is getting a lot of negative publicity over this due to the lost ball game coverage.
> 
> It's not exactly good PR to have a widely publicized service outage during a major sports event.


Things happen and there is nothing that can be done but, to fix the problem. It is fixed now.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

mhayes70 said:


> Things happen and there is nothing that can be done but, to fix the problem. It is fixed now.


Yup I agree but if it were CFB season I would have been pissed but this 1 of 162 games so to me no big deal


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> Yup I agree but if it were CFB season I would have been pissed but this 1 of 162 games so to me no big deal


Oh, yeah. I agree. I would be mad to. I don't blame them. But, I also realize stuff happens and sometimes that can't be avoided. It must of been a pretty major problem to be down for as long as it was. At least we are back up and running again.


----------



## Billsfan69 (Nov 9, 2007)

mhayes70 said:


> Oh, yeah. I agree. I would be mad to. I don't blame them. But, I also realize stuff happens and sometimes that can't be avoided. It must of been a pretty major problem to be down for as long as it was. At least we are back up and running again.


I agree with you. Sometimes things just happen. It wasn't the best timing with the Red Sox game being out, but it seems like Directv got what seems to be a major problem fixed in a decent time frame.


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

I missed my normal Fox News in the morning. Gee, a day without Brian Kilmeade and the "blonde-haired-guy who's not Brian Kilmeade". My day is empty.


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> While I agree they don't OWE us an explaination, good customer service implies they should come clean, especially if it's a neglegence issue. If something just broke or it was sunspots or whatever, then yeah, they don't OWE us one. But if someone screwed up, then yeah, they owe us not only an explaination but possibly could lead to a class action suit.


Now please explain to this "dummy"(me) as to why this could lead to a class action suit?

What good would that do?


----------



## obxterra (Jun 22, 2007)

All blustering aside----- I'm just curious from a technical view point.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

kentuck1163 said:


> ...a day without Brian Kilmeade and the "blonde-haired-guy who's not Brian Kilmeade". My day is empty.


I was without cable or satellite for about six months last fall and early into this year, but now I'm back on both Cable and DirecTV. A couple of weeks ago, I began to notice that O"Reilly has more non-descript, young bleach blond females on his show functioning as babbling heads. He even got their names mixed up and made a joke about not being able to keep track of all the blonds there. The only qualification these girls had for their jobs was peroxide.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

ddrumman2004 said:


> Now please explain to this "dummy"(me) as to why this could lead to a class action suit?
> 
> What good would that do?


The point I was trying to make, is that if this is NEGLEGENCE then you COULD make the point that they owe us some of our subscription back. I'm not saying I would sue, but I could see some trigger happy lawyer suing if it was something that was neglegent and D* covered it up. As with anything these days that involves the public, it's best to be open and honest about what happened than to say there was a problem we fixed it, when it could have been preventable.

I'm just sayin...


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I noticed around midnight pacific time last night i kept getting the searching for sattellite signal on some of my HBO AND STARZ CHANNELS. BTW the red sox game will be replayed on ESPN2 channel 209 on directv at 11 :a.m. pacific time TODAY! (15 minutes from now.)


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> The point I was trying to make, is that if this is NEGLEGENCE then you COULD make the point that they owe us some of our subscription back. I'm not saying I would sue, but I could see some trigger happy lawyer suing if it was something that was neglegent and D* covered it up. As with anything these days that involves the public, it's best to be open and honest about what happened than to say there was a problem we fixed it, when it could have been preventable.
> 
> I'm just sayin...


Please this is just plain stupid


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> The point I was trying to make, is that if this is NEGLEGENCE then you COULD make the point that they owe us some of our subscription back. I'm not saying I would sue, but I could see some trigger happy lawyer suing if it was something that was neglegent and D* covered it up. As with anything these days that involves the public, it's best to be open and honest about what happened than to say there was a problem we fixed it, when it could have been preventable.
> 
> I'm just sayin...


We are dealing with computers and electronics here. Hey, things happen and things do go wrong sometimes. How many times does your internet, computer or network go down? Same thing here. There was a glitch or problem somewhere today and they now have it fixed. There is no reason to ask for any kind of refund.

We are in a very electronic society these days and it is just something we have to put up with sometimes. Just like Netfix went down yesterday and I have no reason or expect any type of refund for this.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

VHS or Beta said:


> DirecTV is getting a lot of negative publicity over this due to the lost ball game coverage.
> 
> It's not exactly good PR to have a widely publicized service outage during a major sports event.


Yep, its a case of bad luck, good luck, bad luck, good luck.

Bad luck.....
DirecTv has an outage that blanks out a couple dozen channels.

Good luck.....
The outage happened at 3am when hardly anyone is watching.

Bad luck......
Despite being 3am, many Boston Red Sox fans were out of bed trying to watch the season opener live from Japan, but couldn't because the channel carrying the game was one of the channels that were out.

Good luck.....
In some sort of cosmic coincidence, many Comcast cable customers in Massachusetts and across New England also had a similar outage causing them to also miss game (link), blunting the cable providers ability to bash DirecTV for not delivering the game to subscribers.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I was not aware that Comcast lost the game as well, thank you for that link.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Yup Comcrap missed a golden opportunity to slam D*


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Are these channels back up yet? I'm at work and can't check. Thanks....


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Ken S said:


> The transponders may or may not be back...many channels are not.


A simple look at the signal strength screen on your receiver would tell you if the transponders are back.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> Are these channels back up yet? I'm at work and can't check. Thanks....


Yes, everything is back up and running.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> We are dealing with computers and electronics here. Hey, things happen and things do go wrong sometimes. How many times does your internet, computer or network go down? Same thing here. There was a glitch or problem somewhere today and they now have it fixed. There is no reason to ask for any kind of refund.
> 
> We are in a very electronic society these days and it is just something we have to put up with sometimes. Just like Netfix went down yesterday and I have no reason or expect any type of refund for this.


See, you are missing the point. I'm not saying I agree with it, but if someone can sue McDs for getting burnt with scalding coffee (and win) then someone can sue D* for an outage that is D*s fault and covering it up. I AM NOT SAYING THIS IS THE CASE before you jump ugly on me. What I'm saying is that for D* it is probably a better idea to disclose what happened than to sweep it under the rug. Especialy now that it has affected people's ability to watch the Red Sawks...you know, God's gift to baseball. (he says grimacing)


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> See, you are missing the point. I'm not saying I agree with it, but if someone can sue McDs for getting burnt with scalding coffee (and win) then someone can sue D* for an outage that is D*s fault and covering it up. I AM NOT SAYING THIS IS THE CASE before you jump ugly on me. What I'm saying is that for D* it is probably a better idea to disclose what happened than to sweep it under the rug. Especialy now that it has affected people's ability to watch the Red Sawks...you know, God's gift to baseball. (he says grimacing)


Yes, I see your point. But, it really always gets me how everyone wants to sue everyone for something that is stupid or a waste of time. My own opinion is that the McDonald's lawsuit was stupid. Come on, you know that the coffee is going to be hot. Take a sip and test it before you gulp it. (duh) :lol:

I know this was an important game to watch. But, isn't replaying right now?


----------



## toneman (Oct 23, 2007)

Billsfan69 said:


> I agree with you. Sometimes things just happen. It wasn't the best timing with the Red Sox game being out...


Off-topic, and nothing against Red Sox fans...but--aren't there any Athletics fans here...or someone who isn't partial to either team? I find it amusing that some of the folks talking about the game in this thread refer to it as the "Boston" game or "Red Sox" game, rather than something along the line of "Red Sox vs. Athletics"; I'm willing to bet that these folks are undoubtedly Red Sox fans, but still--"Red Sox" game? No wonder I couldn't find the game on the schedule...I was too busy looking for the *Athletics* game.


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

toneman said:


> I was too busy looking for the *Athletics* game.


Who? 

-Craig


----------



## ecr72 (Sep 14, 2007)

toneman said:


> Off-topic, and nothing against Red Sox fans...but--aren't there any Athletics fans here...or someone who isn't partial to either team? I find it amusing that some of the folks talking about the game in this thread refer to it as the "Boston" game or "Red Sox" game, rather than something along the line of "Red Sox vs. Athletics"; I'm willing to bet that these folks are undoubtedly Red Sox fans, but still--"Red Sox" game? No wonder I couldn't find the game on the schedule...I was too busy looking for the *Athletics* game.


D* even went out of their way to apologize to the Red Sox fans, but no love for the A's fans. Now that's funny. I can just picture D* being flooded with calls from all the obnoxiuos fans. For once I can sympathize with the clueless CSRs. 

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P4550064


----------



## richrowe (Apr 21, 2003)

BubblePuppy said:


> All of the channels in the 100 range are gone and I have noticed alot of those have been moved to the two hundred range.


I got this from DIRECTV after I e-mailed them my problem.

"Thank you for writing about the technical problems you've been having. Our team is aware of this issue and we are working to restore normal service. We apologize for this inconvenience and we appreciate your patience."


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

ecr72 said:


> D* even went out of their way to apologize to the Red Sox fans, but no love for the A's fans. Now that's funny. I can just picture D* being flooded with calls from all the obnoxiuos fans. For once I can sympathize with the clueless CSRs.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P4550064


Boy I have to say that is pretty bad the A's got nothing. I guess Boston has more D* subs than Oakland does?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey guys, I've been out of the loop working since yesterday evening.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Greyshadow2007 (Aug 23, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Hey guys, I've been out of the loop working since yesterday evening.
> 
> Did I miss anything?


!rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Like which ones? (have moved).
> 
> It is possible you are just caught in a channel listing update.
> 
> ...


So Earl, what's semi-official or non-official explanation of the outage ?


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

toneman said:


> Off-topic, and nothing against Red Sox fans...but--aren't there any Athletics fans here...or someone who isn't partial to either team?  I find it amusing that some of the folks talking about the game in this thread refer to it as the "Boston" game or "Red Sox" game, rather than something along the line of "Red Sox vs. Athletics"; I'm willing to bet that these folks are undoubtedly Red Sox fans, but still--"Red Sox" game? No wonder I couldn't find the game on the schedule...I was too busy looking for the *Athletics* game.


That's because you Californians are too laid back  Seriously though, was the feed for the A's game affected as well? Here in NYC the game was on HD on ESPN (or ESPN2 I forget) so we could see the game.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The A's did not have a feed. They were depending on either ESPN2 or NESN, but they were not available. Some may have had HD and could get the game on ESPN2 HD. Don't know if NESN HD was blacked out OOM or not.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Maybe this was all a ploy to encourage people to spend their stimulus checks on an HD television.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

P Smith said:


> So Earl, what's semi-official or non-official explanation of the outage ?


Earl ?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Maybe this was all a ploy to encourage people to spend their stimulus checks on an HD television.


Kind of funny as it usually is the HD we have a problem with


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

P Smith said:


> So Earl, what's semi-official or non-official explanation of the outage ?


How about, "Something broke and then we fixed it."


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Shut up Benny !


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

I noticed a similar problem on my HR10-250 today.

Last night, I didn't have any problems.

Around noon today, I checked the TV and noticed that both tuners were not on the channel that I left them at. I thought that was odd, since I didn't have any recordings scheduled, and I don't record suggestions.

Then I noticed that most of my channels were not visible in the guide. 242 USA is one that I know for sure wasn't working (I'm pretty sure COM and BRVO weren't working either). I couldn't even navigate directly to 242.

I went into the menu (tivo button -> messages and settings -> channels), and the few channels I noticed I was missing were not visible here either!

I rebooted, and everything appears to be fine again.


Am I the only one seeing this today?


----------

